# Western Maryland Reptile Show - Havre de Grace, MD



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Will anyone be at this? I may just pick up my first darts here if they're offered. It's being held on July 10th.

Mark


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Keep your eye out for Randy Sihler. He is usually at all the Havre de Grace shows and has a nice selection of beginner dart frogs and wide assortment of feeders.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Wonderful, thanks for that!

Mark


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Yep-
I will be there or if you cant make it to the show we can meet up another time.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

That'd be great! I'll be the one with long black curly hair carrying the 50lbs of camera equipment. Lol.

Mark


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Fiance is originally from Havre De Grace, all her family is still in rising sun or port deposit.. hmmm... wish we could make the trip. Otherwise I will get up with some of you guys when we do make the family trip up to visit from KY.


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

im looking to buy some proven pairs or some groups of young adults. preferably some tincs, and terribs. Anyone vending that have any to offer?


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Actually this show is in Harford Co. ,Md. which is more like Northeastern area of Maryland. Randy will have top notch quality frogs/feeders for sure.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

You're completely right. It is northeast Maryland, but the title of this page: Maryland Reptile Farm - Shows says Western Maryland Reptile show. Apparently the real name is 'All Maryland Reptile Show'.

Good catch.
Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, and it's on the 9th, not the 10th.

Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

The shows tomorrow!

Mark


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

How close is this to DC???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Chris
1 1/2 to 2 1/2 hours depending on how fast you drive, just google the address.


Scott


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

curious how did it turn out? was there a good selection of dart frogs and viv stuff?


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

Ill be looking for some imis at this show, anyone who is vending / going to be there want to sell me a few?


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

jackxc925 said:


> Ill be looking for some imis at this show, anyone who is vending / going to be there want to sell me a few?


I posted 2 imis and 3 tarapota for sale yesterday if interested. i thought it was 2 females but i herd calling in the tank and i am almost positive they are male and female possible pair... i need to watch them over the next few days to verify

check it out... also have others stuff for sale. i could meet at the show or might have a friend take them up for me...

also have Isopods if anyone needs them.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

MSteele said:


> I posted 2 imis and 3 tarapota for sale yesterday if interested. i thought it was 2 females but i herd calling in the tank and i am almost positive they are male and female possible pair... i need to watch them over the next few days to verify
> 
> check it out... also have others stuff for sale. i could meet at the show or might have a friend take them up for me...
> 
> also have Isopods if anyone needs them.


Meeting at the show works for me


----------

